# lice/mites



## danijoe87 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I've been noticing with little Dot that she seems to be scratching and cleaning a lot when she leaves the nest to go feed and drink. Now I know she is doing well with the pups and I was wondering if anyone had come across this before? I'm not 100% sure its lice or mites because I can't see anything plus Ozzy seems totally fine and he is only in the cage next to Dot and the babies. What does anyone think it could be?


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

If you suspect mites/lice/flees or some other kind of parasite, a wonderful cure is Diatomaceous Earth (Food grade only!!! Very important)
It will slice up any parasites physically (not chemically, meaning it's very safe) yet the sharp edges are so fine they don't harm mammals. It is safe for a nest of pups (I have used it on pups before). Just sprinkle some around the cage every time you clean for about 4 weeks (breeding period of mites).

Long term exposure (I'm talking months in a row) may result in respiratory issues (as they may breath it in) but there are no short term negative effects.

It can also be mixed with their drinking water for a day or two (just enough to make it foggy) to kill any internal worms or parasites (I have saved many pet store mice from worms this way).

I ordered mine from https://www.diatomaceousearth.com/diato ... aQodqtMFVA one pound is A LOT. It's got a ton of household uses as well.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

When DE is wetted, it's worthless. DE has not been shown to be a clinically effective wormer or internal parasiticide.

The best indicator of lice/mites is bites. Teeny little scabs on the feet and tail, especially with a mouse who's living alone or without other adults, is a clear sign of bugs. If you find the DE isn't working (it's a great preventative, but can struggle with full-on infestations), you'll need a mite spray.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not disagreeing that DE is not "slicey" when wet, because I know I've read that before as well. I'm pretty sure that it doesn't kill bugs when wet. But I've also read about it being added to a person's drinking water as a "body cleanse". I use it as a face wash (mix with water until paste texture) and as a toothpaste so I know that it is abrasive and does a good job cleaning (so it isn't "worthless when wet".)

It's not really one of the things that's commonly known and used/recommended (I'm not just talking about mouse community) so I guess there's some conflicting info out there and we just have to use our experiences to tell use what's what.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You're absolutely right that there are people who drink diluted DE as a "cleanse." What you read into that may have to do with your opinion of "cleanses." And yes, clearly, a paste would be different from consuming small amounts in feed and having it diluted with everything else in the diet.


----------

